# Connecticut Grab bag



## Dran

I have a stockpile of midgrade Connecticut's that I will probably never smoke, as I've lost the taste for them. Probably 10 or so... If anyone is interested, just let me know. I don't need anything in return. I would just rather see them enjoyed by someone than thrown in the garbage.


----------



## Navistar

I like some Connecticut. Just giving away?


----------



## Mark in wi

I'd be willing to try one or two.


----------



## BigPuffer

Connecticuts are where it's at


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> Connecticuts are where it's at


Ewww.....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## NYRangerfan2

I still enjoy these while i am trying to get a taste for some fuller cigars. Would take a few and pay for shipping!


----------



## Dran

I'm going to go ahead and close this out bow before I end up only gifting everyone 1 stick! And @Navistar, yeah, just a gift! Better than throwing them out! My intention was to just throw them all at the first responder, but I didn't specify, so I'll divvy them up between the 4 of you, with something special for the first!


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> Ewww.....
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You take that back!!! Oliva Connecticut Reserves are life!


----------



## Dran

SCATTERBOMB! No dogs, but most are nothing too fancy. PM your addresses by 
Tomorrow morning 6/19. I'll try to get them out by early afternoon.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> You take that back!!! Oliva Connecticut Reserves are life!


Those are the only Connecticuts I have even somewhat enjoyed. Even then, wasnt a big fan. Ill look through my stash. If I have any more I'll send them your way.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Navistar

spread them out to the other guys. i have enough. lol


----------



## Dran

Connie scatter bomb outbound! Enjoy gents, I'll pm you tracking numbers.


----------



## Dran

@NYRangerfan2 contact!


----------



## NYRangerfan2

@Dran - KABOOM! Target Hit.

I have been meaning to buy the Camacho because I remember liking it when I smoked it way before having a humidor. The R&J vintage always a classic go-to of mine, always keep a few on hand. I have never had the aging room and am excited to give them a try! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BigPuffer

Lmfao! @Dran I was literally thinking this morning that I'm down to my last macanudo cafe and look what I got! That one is getting lit up this weekend. Btw, I looked up the atabey but I couldn't fonduch about it


----------



## BigPuffer

BigPuffer said:


> Lmfao! @Dran I was literally thinking this morning that I'm down to my last macanudo cafe and look what I got! That one is getting lit up this weekend. Btw, I looked up the atabey but I couldn't fonduch about it


Huh pic didn't upload


----------



## Mark in wi

@Dran Bomb received









Theses were all on my list to try! Last trip to the B&M I went in for butane and as always had to see what sticks were there I could try. I looked at the Macanudo and a RyJ (different stick) but decided to skip since I was "only" there for the fuel. I have been reading here that the Aging Room were always decent so they were on my list of sticks to try.

Can't wait to get out and try these!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Dran

You're all very welcome! Enjoy them gentlemen. I might be responsible for some of the Aging Room propaganda!!! #fanboy


----------

